# Modern Arnis Seminar in Ohio



## Mao (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello All,
  On August 9, 2003 from 12-4 pm, Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a seminar on modern arnis. The topics will include single stick, double stick, knife work and empty hand tactics. The location is the Hilliard Budo Center unit 4, 3840 Lacon rd. Hilliard, Ohio 43026. The seminar will be taught by Guro Dan McConnell. His experience and  relaxed teaching style is always enjoyable, if I do say so myself! The cost will be $50. in advance and $65. at the door. IMAF members can enjoy a 10% discount with their passports. If you would like a flyer, please e-mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com . We hope to see you there.

Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 2, 2003)

This should be a good time for all who comes to the seminar. We usually get a fair crowd from central Ohio and it's a nice mix.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2003)

I will be out of town for the next week and a half. If anyone has any questions regarding the Modern Arnis seminar in Ohio on Aug. 9, or Modern Arnis of Ohio, please direct your questions to Whoopass, aka Brian Johns.
Thanks,
MAO


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *I will be out of town for the next week and a half. If anyone has any questions regarding the Modern Arnis seminar in Ohio on Aug. 9, or Modern Arnis of Ohio, please direct your questions to Whoopass, aka Brian Johns.
> Thanks,
> MAO *



I'll be more than glad to help out with regard to any questions about the seminar or related questions. If you wish to reach me via internet e-mail, it's BEJohns@aol.com

Take care,
Brian


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

my only question is........

WHY OHIO?

yuck!

j/k.


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2003)

Because it smells better than Michigan! Should I go on?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2003)

Ohio  is very boaring there they do katas next to the corn feilds.

LOL 
Detroit does not smell bad that is river rouge


----------



## Mao (Jul 6, 2003)

So?
Ninja could be hiding in there.   
At least we're protected form the WIND.
MAO


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 6, 2003)

I was arrested driving through Ohio one time. It seems I was carrying books through the state....they dont like outsiders coming in with all that "knowledge" stuff.... Had me locked away....luckily, i was able to get released on a technicality...NO ONE COULD PROVE THEY WERE BOOKS!

River Rouge only smells bad as a deterent to keep Ohio in Ohio!

That is what Enriquo Fermi Nuclear Power Plant was suppposed to do, but the Ohio People would just come up to see the pretty glow outside the stacks.....

bb


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 7, 2003)

Ninja's in the corn feilds? Maybe just fat  farmers. Oh yea can't froget about the great Ohio pay roads. Is there any on the way from detriot to your  seminar?



:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 7, 2003)

hay if we do go maybe we get there a day before so we don't have to rush down there and maybe that friday before we can meet up at your school and do a little working out with some arnis? But I am still not sure if the group will be going


----------



## Mao (Jul 7, 2003)

OH MY GOSH!! You guys are funny. LOL!  
Actually there are some people here who can read. They made the SPEED LIMIT signs that Mi. people think they can just ignore.  :rofl: 
Let me know if you decide to come on Friday so I can try to get vacation in the evening. Otherwise Whoopass will be teaching class that night and I'll have to wait to meet you on Sat..
MAO
(I love a good sense of humor)


----------



## Mao (Jul 7, 2003)

There are toll roads but you do not have to use them if you use the other roads that LAW ABIDING citizens use. The toll roads are to begin to exact a fine out of Mi. people since they just ignore the speed limit signs and think they can just cruise through here with........books. Besides the non toll roads are hidden..........................by the corn fields.
MAO


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

I am afraid to go off the toll roads......I dont want to run over a friend of mine who works in Ohio. See, his job is to follow around some of the larger cows, waiting for them to deficate.  He works for the state and his job is to mark the highest elavation point in the state.  He is pretty busy!

I don't mind the toll roads....I see the best drivers staying out of my way there!


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 7, 2003)

Mao is now on vacation beginning today and will be gone for a couple of weeks. So any inquiries regarding the seminar can be addressed to me.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Mao is now on vacation beginning today and will be gone for a couple of weeks. So any inquiries regarding the seminar can be addressed to me.
> 
> Take care,
> Brian *



Brian,

Riddle me this Batman,

Why is it in Ohio if you go 0.01 over the speed limit you get a ticket, yet you can ride your Motorcycle without a helmet???

:rofl:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 7, 2003)

thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Brian,
> 
> Riddle me this Batman,
> ...



Rich,

Meditate on that question and discuss that with Linda Richman. :rofl: 

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *thanks for the reminder. *



Not a problem.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Rich,
> 
> Meditate on that question and discuss that with Linda Richman. :rofl:
> ...




UMMMMMMM :yinyang:


----------



## Mao (Jul 11, 2003)

Progressovetactics,
 Seems your friend that works in Ohio was arrested. He was apparently READING on his lunch break, a freakin' book. Just another example of Mi. people ignoring our fine laws. I hope you guys are safe if you grace us within your travels.
MAO


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *Progressovetactics,
> Seems your friend that works in Ohio was arrested. He was apparently READING on his lunch break, a freakin' book. Just another example of Mi. people ignoring our fine laws. I hope you guys are safe if you grace us within your travels.
> MAO *



Holy cow, looks like Mao found a place to log onto the internet from wherever he is !! Internet cafe ??


----------



## Mao (Jul 11, 2003)

Our hosts computer. I have stolen a few moments that are ending as there is a birthday party happening.......................
MAO


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 14, 2003)

THe fund raiser (kick a thon/break a thon) is currently scheduled for July 30th, wednesday from 6-9pm

 WhoopAss  ,Mao maybe you guys can make it up to Mi for this. I am still looking for people to go with me to your semair


----------



## Mao (Jul 18, 2003)

Oh, the Conn. camp is at that time. Perhaps another event?
MAO


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 18, 2003)

Ohhhhhh.....another event indeed!
We have an event coming up the begining of September that should be just what everyone is looking for!  In my humble opinion.......It will be huge!

Details to come!


----------



## Mao (Jul 18, 2003)

Details to come, eh? You Mi. folks are such teases!   
Mao


----------



## Mao (Jul 18, 2003)

I should be going to the Water and Steele camp labor day weekend.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 18, 2003)

i don't think it will be labor day weekend


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *Details to come, eh? You Mi. folks are such teases!
> Mao *



Why Thank You Dan!  :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *I should be going to the Water and Steele camp labor day weekend. *




That should be another good event.

Make sure you give us feedback 

:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 19, 2003)

Please everyone go to my websitewww.progressivetactics.com and check the discussion board on the fund raiser via modern arnis!


----------



## Mao (Jul 19, 2003)

I hope you didn't take my comment to mean you specifically......................although you are a damn handsome man :rofl: 
MAO


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *I hope you didn't take my comment to mean you specifically......................although you are a damn handsome man :rofl:
> MAO *



Dan M

You make me laugh 

Besides this banter keeps your event near the top, for people to think about.

And Whoopass does not have to Bump it


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 20, 2003)

if you look at the top of the arnis fourm master barker is talking about the event coming up in michigan take a look


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *if you look at the top of the arnis fourm master barker is talking about the event coming up in michigan take a look *



Adam,

This thread is about a Modern Arnis seminar in Ohio. Dan M has been very gratious in allow our banter between Michigan and Ohio. In general the thread topic should be maintained, if a side topic arises and enough discussion occurs we can split the thread into two. I understand your enthusiasm and the other event is for a good cause as well.

 



:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Dan M
> 
> You make me laugh
> ...



Gee thanks, Rich.  

It should be a fun time. As an aside, I wish that I could be going to the Water and Steel camp with Dan and check out Datu Kelly Worden. I had planned on doing so. However, my 20 year high school class reunion is on the same weekend. Oh well, the choices we make in life.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry about the direction of the post goin asque.

My humblest apologies to everyone!

I hope we do get to meet in the future Mao, 
Even if it is in......

gulp.......OHIO

yuck.

  Good luck!!


----------



## Mao (Jul 24, 2003)

No worries. I hope you can make it to lovely, law enforced Ohio.
If I'm not on duty the day of the fund raiser I'll do my best to be there.
Mao


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 24, 2003)

thank you very much.

Also, I got your fliers in the mail, and put them up at my club this week. I am also going to take them down to Seigi's clinic this sunday.  He is teaching arnis/silat combo clinic on Sunday.
I will post them there as well. See if we can't get some Michiganders brave enough to visit the state!!


----------



## Mao (Jul 24, 2003)

Please tell Enoch I said hello.  Have fun!
Mao


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 25, 2003)

i will!

see ya soon,


----------



## Mao (Jul 29, 2003)

10 days till the seminar in lovely, sunny (at the moment) OHIO! 
MAO


----------



## Mao (Aug 1, 2003)

ONE week untill the modern arnis seminar in Ohio!  
MAO


----------



## Mao (Aug 9, 2003)

Although it wasn't as large a group as in the past, all who attended appeared to have a good time and learn something new. We had people representing wing chun, kenpo, tkd, Vee jujutsu, aikido and of course modern arnis. The next MAO seminar will be in November.
Respectfully,
MAO


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 9, 2003)

congrats on the clinic, sir.

Please forward me the info for November.  I have 2 in september, 1 late october, and 1 early december currently......Lets squeeze something in November!!!!


----------



## Seigi (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm glad that your seminar went well.

My apologize for missing it.
Hope to be able to make one soon?

Peace & Harmony Always.
Enoch


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Gee thanks, Rich.
> 
> It should be a fun time. As an aside, I wish that I could be going to the Water and Steel camp with Dan and check out Datu Kelly Worden. I had planned on doing so. However, my 20 year high school class reunion is on the same weekend. Oh well, the choices we make in life.
> ...



Whispers: Damn Brain...your old....

:rofl:


----------



## Mao (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks you. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 10, 2003)

sorry i could not make it as well i can not drive in ohio by my self cause am  I risk and Ohio is not a no fault states so I can't go by my self maybe next time hope to see u on the 6th


----------

